# Its raining at last



## Royd Wood (Apr 15, 2012)

Never thought I would get worried at how dry it is in April - anyway its raining at the moment.
Had no snow this winter (Living in Canada )so no melt and no rain for weeks and weeks
My pasture top up grass seed might germinate now ?????????
I'm sure theres an old post from this time last year where I'm bitchin about mud and rain - dAm farmers eh never happy


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, it is hard to be happy when you are a farmer/rancher.  We tend to want just the right amount of rain and sunshine!!!

We are fortunate to live on/ have the land, I always feel soooo sorry for the city dwellers.  But then, most of them don't appreciate the free fertilizer our animals produce, not to mention the flies...LOL  My SIL is a Dallas dweller, and has been here 1 time in the last five years for 2 hours, and couldn't believe the goat barn was 60 ft. behind the house, and the chicken house was right out in the front yard....

DonnaBelle


----------



## animalfarm (Apr 15, 2012)

Lucky you! 

Still dry as a bone here. The rain forcast for today doesn't look like it will happen. Yesterday 10mm turned into 3 drops on the windsheild. I am seriously debating on downsizing the herd because there isn't any pasture and less hay so better to bite the bullet while the prices are high. Need to do some downsizing but was going to wait till fall after the calves are weaned;  maybe best to sell now and think about pasture improvments if the rain comes to spite my panic attack. Hard to beleive we were bitching about 2 much rain in Dec. I also delayed the calving till may/june this year because April was so wet last year the calves were struggling.


----------



## dianneS (Apr 15, 2012)

We had a little bit of rain last night down here in south central PA.  Its still cloudy today and I'd love another shower at the very least, but not sure that its going to happen.  I never thought I'd be worried about too little rain in April either.  What happened to "April showers bring May flowers"?

Last year this time, my house was flooded under ten feet of water.  I certainly don't want that again, but I do want _some _rain!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 15, 2012)

animalfarm said:
			
		

> Lucky you!
> 
> Still dry as a bone here. The rain forcast for today doesn't look like it will happen. Yesterday 10mm turned into 3 drops on the windsheild. I am seriously debating on downsizing the herd because there isn't any pasture and less hay so better to bite the bullet while the prices are high. Need to do some downsizing but was going to wait till fall after the calves are weaned;  maybe best to sell now and think about pasture improvments if the rain comes to spite my panic attack. Hard to beleive we were bitching about 2 much rain in Dec. I also delayed the calving till may/june this year because April was so wet last year the calves were struggling.


I've only been in Ontario Canada for 5 years but all my neighbours say the winter and spring are bizarre .


----------



## PotterWatch (Apr 15, 2012)

We've had a pretty dry and warm year as well so far.  No real winter to speak of and very little snow in the mountains.  We got some rain the last couple days but still nothing like normal.  I fear our water bill will be really high this year as we have to keep up the pasture.


----------



## Fierlin (Apr 19, 2012)

It's been fairly dry here recently. It usually starts to rain about this time of year and continues through winter, but this year has been great, even the summer was not unbearable as it usually is. 

Continuing with stories of weird weather though, I stillr emember the time we had heavy snow in April, back in England. It was usual for it to snow in January or February, but that year it snowed right up until April.


----------



## Stacykins (Apr 19, 2012)

Until two days ago it was bone dry here. Definitely was worrying too. The vernal ponds on the land were already starting to shrink, usually they last well into summer before drying up. The rain didn't fill them as much as I hoped, though. But it was enough to help water our newly planted sugar maples (50) so we don't have to haul water with the tractor for a few days.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 19, 2012)

It's been drizzly here on and off. Most of you would probably consider it dry. But when you consider we only get about 8 inches of precipitation a year any rain seams like alot of rain. Most of the farming is done by Aquifer or canals. I've heard the resevores are full. They must be since they are already filling the canals.


----------

